# Write access to Linux filesystems



## balanga (Jul 17, 2018)

Is there any way to write to a Linux filesystem from FreeBSD?

I'm trying to create a multiboot disk by adding various entries to grub.cfg. Unfortunately when it is located on a UFS2 partition I can't get Linux OSes to boot, so I've resorted to keeping it on an ext4 partition which I can't write to from FreeBSD.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jul 17, 2018)

Just use Fuse. For example sysutils/fusefs-ext4fuse; most of those provide rw access.


----------



## balanga (Jul 17, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Just use Fuse. For example sysutils/fusefs-ext4fuse; most of those provide rw access.





> *pkg-message:*Please note that that this port only supports ext4 *in read-only mode*.
> You might want to consider using sysutils/fusefs-ext2 which supports
> ext2, ext3 and ext4 with read write support.



Having said that it looks like fusefs-ext2 should do what I want.


----------

